# just joined



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi finaly joined the site , just came back from our first trip in France , our first time on an Aire oh what fun i had van watching over 100 vans at Honfluer with only twenty or so hook ups there were leads everywhere , isnt the windows in the bedroom fun to spy from lol , in the morning with no hook up the diesel heating wouldnt fire up is this normal as the battery was half full if any one can help cheers N


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Your Eberspacher heater glow plug needs a minimum of around 10.5v for it to operate, and draws, albeit for only a short time, quite a heavy current.
The usual problem is the converters use too small a cable from the battery to the Eberspacher heater, causing voltage drop, and hence the glow plug not operating.

Two resolves, a permanent one is to replace the wiring to the glow-plug with at least 6mm cable, better still 10mm. A temporary one is start the engine and then try to fire up the Eberspacher - with the vehicle putting voltage into the leisure battery, this is usually enough to get you started.

This is all assuming that the leisure battery is in good condition in the first place.
I have had two Autocruises, and had to increase the wiring size to the Eberspacher on both, which resolved the problem each time.

What age is your Autocruise?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nigee said:


> Hi finaly joined the site , just came back from our first trip in France , our first time on an Aire oh what fun i had van watching over 100 vans at Honfluer with only twenty or so hook ups there were leads everywhere , isnt the windows in the bedroom fun to spy from lol , in the morning with no hook up the diesel heating wouldnt fire up is this normal as the battery was half full if any one can help cheers N


Honfleur is one of the largest and busiest aires but for all that well worth a visit.
Fortunately many aires are little gems.


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*heater*

Thanks for your reply , do you change the cable from the lesuire battery or the van battery , also i have a swicthed spur in my cupboard over the fridge which i cannot find what its used for its not for the fridge or the water heater any idears as you have had two ?? cheers N ps its a 2004 ll


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The cable feeding the Eberspacher glow plug will be from the leisure battery.
The switched spur in the wardrobe cupboard will be the mains (240v) supply to the fridge, only relevant when on EHU.

Autocruise were notorious for installing too small a supply to the heaters around 2003 - 2005, and it is a common fault around this era.

See here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-9688-eberspacher.html+cable

Just one example of many.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site! You have made a good start and I hope got not only a quick, constructive answer but also opened up a useful talking point for other owners. Well done!
Alan


----------

